# Ranieri alla Sampdoria, è fatta.



## Tifo'o (10 Ottobre 2019)

Come riporta Sky sport 24, Ranieri avrebbe accettato l'offerta della Sampdoria. Le parti sono più vicine. Nelle prossime ore, tra stasera e domattina, potrebbe arrivare l'annuncio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Ottobre 2019)

A fine anno Sampdoria sopra Milan nemmeno quotata.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky sport 24, Ranieri avrebbe accettato l'offerta della Sampdoria. Le parti sono più vicine. Nelle prossime ore, tra stasera e domattina, potrebbe arrivare l'annuncio



Per la serie “ Ranieri non puó essere messo nella stessa categoria di Pioli.....”

Anche la Sampdoria contatta..

1 Pioli
2 Gattuso
3 Ranieri (quello di un altro livello).

Poi magari Ranieri sarebbe stato piú adatto al Milan, ma quelli che si scandalizzavano a metterlo nella stessa categoria/Livello di Pioli (almeno oggi 2019, per la storia ok), hanno avuto la risposta dalla stessa Samp.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A fine anno Sampdoria sopra Milan nemmeno quotata.



La Samp è poca roba. Rispetto lo scorso anno si è indebolita e Quagliarella oramai ha terminato il periodo magico. Rischiano anche con Ranieri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per la serie “ Ranieri non puó essere messo nella stessa categoria di Pioli.....”
> 
> Anche la Sampdoria contatta..
> 
> ...



ma per piacere... contattano quelli liberi.

seeee..... gattuso lo contattano tutti ma chissà perchè non va mai da nessuna parte


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A fine anno Sampdoria sopra Milan nemmeno quotata.



ci sarebbe da ridere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma per piacere... contattano quelli liberi.
> 
> seeee..... gattuso lo contattano tutti ma chissà perchè non va mai da nessuna parte



E allora perchè non l'hanno contattato prima di Pioli? O prima di Gattuso?

Ma neanche sull'evidenza riuscite a concordare! Boh!

Due squadre devono cambiare allenatore:

La prima contatta in ordine di preferenza: 1) Spalletti, 2) Pioli 3) Ranieri (non contattato, ma era la riserva)
La seconda contatta 1) Pioli 2) Gattuso 3) Ranieri.

Ma Ranieri è di un livello molto superiore a Pioli.....
E' dello stesso livello ! (adesso), li contattano le stesse squadre e Ranieri viene contattato solo dopo che Pioli si è detto indisponibile!.

Se mi dite che sarebbe stato più adatto posso anche concordare, ma di "altro livello" no.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

. [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere verrai bannato definitivamente


----------



## Black (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora perchè non l'hanno contattato prima di Pioli? O prima di Gattuso?
> 
> Ma neanche sull'evidenza riuscite a concordare! Boh!
> 
> ...



su questo hai pienamente ragione. Pioli non entusiasma neanche a me, ma comunque il periodo è talmente negativo che il tafazzismo dilaga


----------



## unbreakable (11 Ottobre 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A fine anno Sampdoria sopra Milan nemmeno quotata.



Non esageriamo..la Sampdoria è già tanto se si salva..Ferrero vuol vendere ed i giocatori sono svogliati e disinteressati..non vedo in quale maniera possono giungere sopra di noi


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per la serie “ Ranieri non puó essere messo nella stessa categoria di Pioli.....”
> 
> Anche la Sampdoria contatta..
> 
> ...



Bé ma cosa c'entra però? Anche il nostro ex tecnico veniva dalla Samp...

Se la Samp prende uno sopra il suo livello non giustifica che noi prendiamo uno sotto...

Che poi, anche la piazza conta fino ad un certo punto..per esempio SECONDO ME come tecnici Mazzarri e Sinisa sono 2 spanne sopra a Pioli...eppure stanno a Torino e Bologna..


----------



## unbreakable (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora perchè non l'hanno contattato prima di Pioli? O prima di Gattuso?
> 
> Ma neanche sull'evidenza riuscite a concordare! Boh!
> 
> ...



In società magari vogliono parlare con un coetaneo non con un secondo padre..non discuto del miracoloso leicester di ranieri o degli otramite piazzamenti raggiunti in altre piazze..ma del fatto che l età anagrafica è quella che è..insomma 68 anni non sono pochi..ma probabilmente ci sarà un fronte antiranieri visto che non ha mai allenato il milan e le ha fatte tutte


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per la serie “ Ranieri non puó essere messo nella stessa categoria di Pioli.....”
> 
> Anche la Sampdoria contatta..
> 
> ...



Lo scandalo non è metterlo nella stessa categoria, lo scandalo è tra Ranieri e Pioli preferire il secondo.
La carriera di Ranieri pioli se la sogna.
Che poi Ranieri accetti di buon grado anche realtà inferiori non vuol dire che Ranieri sia mediocre.
Ranieri ha allenato ovunque, pioli solo mediocri realtà italiane e quando l'asticella si è alzata ha fallito miseramente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo scandalo non è metterlo nella stessa categoria, lo scandalo è tra Ranieri e Pioli preferire il secondo.
> La carriera di Ranieri pioli se la sogna.
> Che poi Ranieri accetti di buon grado anche realtà inferiori non vuol dire che Ranieri sia mediocre.
> Ranieri ha allenato ovunque, pioli solo mediocri realtà italiane e quando l'asticella si è alzata ha fallito miseramente.



Ora, lungi da me ergermi a difensore di Pioli. Non è che vada matto per Pioli. La mia posizione è: a me piaceva Giampaolo , ergo, della qualità dei tecnici è meglio non parli. Giudicherò in base a come giocherà.

Ma qui l'argomentazione è che è folle per una società scegliere Pioli se è disponibile Ranieri.

Nessuno nega che il top della carriera di Ranieri è superiore al top della carriera di Pioli. nessuno discute questo.

Quello su cui si discute è: ma tra Ranieri 68 enne e Pioli è veramente assurdo scegliere Pioli?

Portando a sostegno la posizione della Samp mi si risponde. "[BChe poi Ranieri accetti di buon grado anche realtà inferiori non vuol dire che Ranieri sia mediocre][/B]". Ma la questione non è cosa ha accettato Ranieri, ma chi ha scelto la Samp!

Avendoli tutti a disposizione la Samp ha scelto Pioli, poi, non potendo raggiungerlo ha scelto Gattuso, poi, non potendo raggiungerlo, ha scelto Ranieri. Il fatto che non contattasse Ranieri perchè ritenuto troppo "alto" di livello cade in conseguenza che alla fine l'ha contattato e lui ha accettato.

Quindi sono impazziti tutti in Italia. Dei tecnici liberi tutti come prima opzione puntano a Pioli (anche per il Genoa era la prima scelta), poi provano con Gattuso ed infine con Ranieri, quando è evidente a tutti che Ranieri è dieci spanne superiore a Pioli!.

Con ciò non voglio dire che Ranieri avrebbe fatto meglio di Pioli, come detto, al riguardo preferisco un comportarmi con un giusto tacere, ma è assurdo questo scandalizzarsi al riguardo idi una scelta, che è la prima opzione per tutte le squadre in cerca di un tecnico libero per le quali non è possibile giungere ad Allegri o (per le note vicende) a Spalletti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé ma cosa c'entra però? Anche il nostro ex tecnico veniva dalla Samp...
> 
> Se la Samp prende uno sopra il suo livello non giustifica che noi prendiamo uno sotto...
> 
> Che poi, anche la piazza conta fino ad un certo punto..per esempio SECONDO ME come tecnici Mazzarri e Sinisa sono 2 spanne sopra a Pioli...eppure stanno a Torino e Bologna..



Centra che per la Samp il top era Pioli, poi non potendo prenderlo ha puntato su Gattuso, infine, dopo l'ennesimo rifiuto ha *ripegato* su Ranieri. Quindi non è che la Samp ha puntato in alto con successo ed il Milan in basso con vergogna. Il Milan ha preso la prima scelta (in verità seconda dopo Spalletti) e la Samp la terza.

Poi, lo dico ogni volta perchè poi mi si rinfaccia quanto non ho detto... non sostengo che Pioli sia meglio di Ranieri. Sostengo che gli addetti ai lavori lo ritengono migliore di Ranieri.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ora, lungi da me ergermi a difensore di Pioli. Non è che vada matto per Pioli. La mia posizione è: a me piaceva Giampaolo , ergo, della qualità dei tecnici è meglio non parli. Giudicherò in base a come giocherà.
> 
> Ma qui l'argomentazione è che è folle per una società scegliere Pioli se è disponibile Ranieri.
> 
> ...



Tu sbagli il presupposto iniziale : non è che se una squadra scelga un allenatore allora quell'allenatore valga quel livello.
Allora, usando lo stesso metro, il napoli vale ancelotti???
Il napoli ha voluto ancelotti, lo ha pagato e il tecnico ha sposato quel progetto ma napoli e ancelotti sono di due livelli molto differenti in quanto carletto è top top top.
Pioli alla samp o al genoa ci sta alla grandissima, la sua dimensione è quella.
E' il milan che stona clamorosamente da troppi anni a questa parte.
Ma del resto se pure noi tifosi siamo contenti di pioli dopo giampaolo vuol dire che il processo di ridimensionamento non solo è in atto ma è pure a buon punto.
La questione dell'età poi è a dir poco antipatica : non è che stai paragonando uno che ha dato tutto, ranieri, al giovane di turno e che ha tutto da scrivere come potrebbe essere un de zerbi.
Lo stai paragonando a un 53enne!!!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2019)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora perchè non l'hanno contattato prima di Pioli? O prima di Gattuso?
> 
> Ma neanche sull'evidenza riuscite a concordare! Boh!
> 
> ...



tu mi parli di evidenza? bo...
per me è evidentemente di 2 categorie sopra.

si vede che per loro ranieri vale quanto o meno di pioli, o hanno altri motivi, non lo so.
di sicuro avranno ragione loro nel valutare, in effetti dopo 7 giornate hanno già fallito la stagione cambiando allenatore e proponendo un calcio spettacolare. quindi....


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Centra che per la Samp il top era Pioli, poi non potendo prenderlo ha puntato su Gattuso, infine, dopo l'ennesimo rifiuto ha ripegato su Ranieri. Quindi non è che la Samp ha puntato in alto con successo ed il Milan in basso con vergogna. Il Milan ha preso la prima scelta (in verità seconda dopo Spalletti) e la Samp la terza.*
> 
> Poi, lo dico ogni volta perchè poi mi si rinfaccia quanto non ho detto... non sostengo che Pioli sia meglio di Ranieri. Sostengo che gli addetti ai lavori lo ritengono migliore di Ranieri.



Questa classifica dei valori l'hai fatta tutta tu eh.
Ranieri quindi verrebbe dopo gattuso?? E dai...
Quando un club cerca un allenatore lavora su più soluzioni ma poi si sceglie in base al budget, alla rosa, alle ambizioni, a sensazioni.
Ma stai arrivando a conclusioni approssimative solo per sminuire Ranieri ed esaltare pioli.
Gli addetti ai lavori lasciali stare e ragiona con la tua testa, questi addetti ai lavori sono gli stessi che reputavano kalinic centravanti ideale del milan.
Poi la vita ti dice che ranieri ha allenato e bene gente come del piero e pioli ha allenato mediocri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tu sbagli il presupposto iniziale : non è che se una squadra scelga un allenatore allora quell'allenatore valga quel livello.
> Allora, usando lo stesso metro, il napoli vale ancelotti???
> Il napoli ha voluto ancelotti, lo ha pagato e il tecnico ha sposato quel progetto ma napoli e ancelotti sono di due livelli molto differenti in quanto carletto è top top top.
> Pioli alla samp o al genoa ci sta alla grandissima, la sua dimensione è quella.
> ...



Ma porca di quella vacca! HO MAI DETTO CHE PIOLI E? DEL LIVELLO ADEGUATO AL MILAN????????

MAI!!!

Io non sono un fan di Pioli porca paletta!

Dico che Allegri neache ha risposto, Spalletti ha usato scuse per non venire (nella migliore delle ipotesi), a quel punto sul mercato c'erano quelli... gli stessi che aveva la Samp e il Genoa, e tra quelli che c'erano, per tutte e tre la prima scelta è stata Pioli!

Va bene? No.

E' il meglio che c'era'?
Per tutte e tre le società in cerca di un tecinco si!

Certo possono sbagliare, ma non è affatto una scelta scandalosa! E' quella unanimemente (dagli addetti ai lavori) considerata migliore tra quelle disponibili, una volta appurato che procedere con Giampaolo era da suicidio.

Quindi le polemiche sono eccessive, essere felici no, ma sostenere squadra e società si.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma porca di quella vacca! HO MAI DETTO CHE PIOLI E? DEL LIVELLO ADEGUATO AL MILAN????????
> 
> MAI!!!
> 
> ...



Ti sei ridimensionato. Non ti offendere.
La panchina del milan non dovrebbe esser per tutti.
Altrimenti metti pure un ammazzalorso che siamo 'a livello'.
Pioli all'inter ci è andato quando si 'scherzava', ora passano da spalletti a conte.
Noi da giampaolo a pioli. Avanti cosi.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Questa classifica dei valori l'hai fatta tutta tu eh.
> Ranieri quindi verrebbe dopo gattuso?? E dai...
> Quando un club cerca un allenatore lavora su più soluzioni ma poi si sceglie in base al budget, alla rosa, alle ambizioni, a sensazioni.
> Ma stai arrivando a conclusioni approssimative solo per sminuire Ranieri ed esaltare pioli.
> ...


Domanda: se a giugno Maldini e Boban fanno una conferenza stampa in cui dicono "ringraziamo Pioli per il lavoro svolto, da domani ripartiamo con un progetto tecnico triennale e puntiamo tutto su Claudio Ranieri", tu saresti contento? Secondo me, o rispondi "no" o menti. 
L'anno scorso Ranieri col Fulham ha perso contro una squadra della quarta categoria inglese che non aveva l'allenatore da settimane e in panchina aveva mandato il capo ultras. 
Io considero Pioli la pietra tombale sulle nostre ambizioni europee, ma con Ranieri sarebbe stato lo stesso. L'unica differenza è che Ranieri sarebbe stato accolto meglio dalla tifoseria, ma solo ed esclusivamente perché sarebbe stato visto come traghettatore fino a fine campionato mentre con Pioli si teme possa essere lui il nostro allenatore anche l'anno prossimo.
Il curriculum conta relativamente, soprattutto con allenatori non più giovanissimi. Se no ci prendiamo Capello con Lippi e Trapattoni vice e andiamo a vincere lo scudetto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Centra che per la Samp il top era Pioli, poi non potendo prenderlo ha puntato su Gattuso, infine, dopo l'ennesimo rifiuto ha *ripegato* su Ranieri. Quindi non è che la Samp ha puntato in alto con successo ed il Milan in basso con vergogna. Il Milan ha preso la prima scelta (in verità seconda dopo Spalletti) e la Samp la terza.
> 
> Poi, lo dico ogni volta perchè poi mi si rinfaccia quanto non ho detto... non sostengo che Pioli sia meglio di Ranieri. Sostengo che gli addetti ai lavori lo ritengono migliore di Ranieri.



Non sempre il terzo che chiami è la terza scelta..potrebbe anche essere che ritenevi di non poter arrivare a quel profilo, poi visti i due rifiuti c'hai provato e lui ha accettato..
Inoltre è chiaro che Ranieri ha una certa età..squadre come la Samp non amano il concetto di traghettatore..perché poi potrebbe rivelarsi un problema..preferiscono un tecnico che poi sia spendibile pure l'anno dopo..e magari Ranieri costava troppo..

Noi invece, secondo me, avevamo proprio bisogno di un traghettatore..e non dell'ennesimo esperimento alla ricerca di un Sig. nessuno che di colpo si scopra adatto al Milan..


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domanda: se a giugno Maldini e Boban fanno una conferenza stampa in cui dicono "ringraziamo Pioli per il lavoro svolto, da domani ripartiamo con un progetto tecnico triennale e puntiamo tutto su Claudio Ranieri", tu saresti contento? Secondo me, o rispondi "no" o menti.
> *L'anno scorso Ranieri col Fulham ha perso contro una squadra della quarta categoria inglese che non aveva l'allenatore da settimane e in panchina aveva mandato il capo ultras. *
> Io considero Pioli la pietra tombale sulle nostre ambizioni europee, ma con Ranieri sarebbe stato lo stesso. L'unica differenza è che Ranieri sarebbe stato accolto meglio dalla tifoseria, ma solo ed esclusivamente perché sarebbe stato visto come traghettatore fino a fine campionato mentre con Pioli si teme possa essere lui il nostro allenatore anche l'anno prossimo.
> Il curriculum conta relativamente, soprattutto con allenatori non più giovanissimi. Se no ci prendiamo Capello con Lippi e Trapattoni vice e andiamo a vincere lo scudetto...



Se non erro è sucesso lo stesso poche settimane fa al tottenham finalista di CL l'anno scorso..

Certo che un progetto su Ranieri non lo vorrei..ma come traghettatore era una discreta garanzia..Pioli rischia di non arrivare a fine girone invece


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domanda: se a giugno Maldini e Boban fanno una conferenza stampa in cui dicono "ringraziamo Pioli per il lavoro svolto, da domani ripartiamo con un progetto tecnico triennale e puntiamo tutto su Claudio Ranieri", tu saresti contento? Secondo me, o rispondi "no" o menti.
> L'anno scorso Ranieri col Fulham ha perso contro una squadra della quarta categoria inglese che non aveva l'allenatore da settimane e in panchina aveva mandato il capo ultras.
> Io considero Pioli la pietra tombale sulle nostre ambizioni europee, ma con Ranieri sarebbe stato lo stesso. L'unica differenza è che Ranieri sarebbe stato accolto meglio dalla tifoseria, ma solo ed esclusivamente perché sarebbe stato visto come traghettatore fino a fine campionato mentre con Pioli si teme possa essere lui il nostro allenatore anche l'anno prossimo.



Ma assolutamente non volevo ranieri, per carità.
Però come traghettatore ci stava , a mio parere, più di pioli.
Perchè mi auguro, lo voglio sperare, che il ruolo di pioli sia quello di traghettatore.
Guarda, sarò molto crudo : non ce l'ho col pioli di turno ma non ho mai visto una società investire e fare le cose per bene col mediocre di turno.
Allenatore mediocre vuol dire progetto mediocre, far saltare l'allenatore mediocre vuol dire trovare alibi.
Aspetto solo arrivi il vero allenatore e parta il vero progetto.
Di certo non mi presto a questi teatrini societari coi quali ci si vuole lavare la coscienza e scaricare colpe.
Non tifo contro perchè non è da me ma non posso sostenere il milan di pioli, non lo sostengo nella mediocrità della sua portata.
Solo una situazione potrebbe farmi cambiare idea : il panchinamento immediato dei mediocri.
In quel caso allora mi potrei convincere che la società aveva dettato una via ma giampaolo era totalmente fuso.
Ma se, contrariamente, dovessi rivedere il milan di calabria, suso , calha....... prenderei inesorabilmente le distanze.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ti sei ridimensionato. Non ti offendere.
> La panchina del milan non dovrebbe esser per tutti.
> Altrimenti metti pure un ammazzalorso che siamo 'a livello'.
> Pioli all'inter ci è andato quando si 'scherzava', ora passano da spalletti a conte.
> Noi da giampaolo a pioli. Avanti cosi.



Pioli è andato all'Inter quando l'Inter era nella stessa fase del processo in cui è adesso il Milan.
E' chiaro che devi scegliere un profilo adeguato. Ma ad Ottobre scegli tra quelli che hai a disposizione. 
Avevano scelto Spalletti. Poi non potendosi fare, hanno scelto tra gli altri disponibili.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non sempre il terzo che chiami è la terza scelta..potrebbe anche essere che ritenevi di non poter arrivare a quel profilo, poi visti i due rifiuti c'hai provato e lui ha accettato..
> Inoltre è chiaro che Ranieri ha una certa età..squadre come la Samp non amano il concetto di traghettatore..perché poi potrebbe rivelarsi un problema..preferiscono un tecnico che poi sia spendibile pure l'anno dopo..e magari Ranieri costava troppo..
> 
> Noi invece, secondo me, avevamo proprio bisogno di un traghettatore..e non dell'ennesimo esperimento alla ricerca di un Sig. nessuno che di colpo si scopra adatto al Milan..



Le voci giornalistiche genovesi dicono che a gattuso hanno offerto 3 milioni netti (compresi i collaboratori) e lui ha rifiutato, mentre ranieri prende molto meno.
Mi sembra che sostenere che in verità Ranieri era primissima scelta, ma è stato contattato per terzo per "timidezza" sia un pò un arrampicarsi sui vetri.

La verità è più semplice: ha 68 anni, è stato un grande tecnico, ma è un pensionando, se trovo uno nel pieno della carriera che sia di livello paragonabile prendo quello.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non erro è sucesso lo stesso poche settimane fa al tottenham finalista di CL l'anno scorso..
> 
> Certo che un progetto su Ranieri non lo vorrei..ma come traghettatore era una discreta garanzia..Pioli rischia di non arrivare a fine girone invece


Sì, ma parliamo di due squadre con ambizioni leggermente diverse... Il Tottenham ci sta che snobbi una coppa nazionale, il Fulham...
Su Pioli, concordo. Fino a fine girone, magari sì, ma al 90% non arriva a fine stagione.
Speriamo ci stupisca.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Pioli è andato all'Inter quando l'Inter era nella stessa fase del processo in cui è adesso il Milan.
> E' chiaro che devi scegliere un profilo adeguato. Ma ad Ottobre scegli tra quelli che hai a disposizione.
> *Avevano scelto Spalletti. Poi non potendosi fare, hanno scelto tra gli altri disponibili.*




Hanno sbagliato su tutta la linea.
-Spalletti era libero anche in estate e il tentativo andava fatto ad inizio anno;
-Se vai su spalletti lo porti a casa se sei ambizioso;
-Se vuoi spalletti non ti fai fermare da una manciata di milioni, tu dirigente che di milioni ne prendi da top dirigente;
-Se non arrivi a spalletti non fai uscire la voce facendo passare il pioli di turno per ruota di scorta e sminuendolo agli occhi di tutti;
-non vai a cercare un nuovo allenatore senza comunicarlo a quello che hai sotto contratto.

Ma non ne hanno fatta una giusta, ma come fai a difenderli????
E sulla base di tutte queste nefandezze io dovrei capire e sposare la scelta pioli?
Ma per favore, inadeguati a tutti i livelli.


----------



## sunburn (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma assolutamente non volevo ranieri, per carità.
> Però come traghettatore ci stava , a mio parere, più di pioli.
> Perchè mi auguro, lo voglio sperare, che il ruolo di pioli sia quello di traghettatore.
> Guarda, sarò molto crudo : non ce l'ho col pioli di turno ma non ho mai visto una società investire e fare le cose per bene col mediocre di turno.
> ...


Eh purtroppo stiamo vedendo tante cose mai viste. Hai mai visto una società che fa proclami ambiziosi e poi affida la gestione sportiva a dirigenti alla loro prima esperienza?
Neanche io tiferò contro, ma la voglia di guardare le partite è sotto zero perché la sensazione è che si sia deciso di disinteressarsi della parte sportiva e lasciar andare la stagione a scatafascio.


----------



## uolfetto (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ora, lungi da me ergermi a difensore di Pioli. Non è che vada matto per Pioli. La mia posizione è: a me piaceva Giampaolo , ergo, della qualità dei tecnici è meglio non parli. Giudicherò in base a come giocherà.
> 
> Ma qui l'argomentazione è che è folle per una società scegliere Pioli se è disponibile Ranieri.
> 
> ...



secondo me è assurdo scegliere pioli tra i due perchè si prospettano due situazioni completamente diverse. scegliere ranieri avrebbe voluto dire rendersi conto che la situazione è difficile quindi prendere un vecchio volpone che ti rimette la situazione in carreggiata fino a fine stagione, evitando conseguenze drammatiche. poi a quel punto vedere come proseguire magari cercando di ingaggiare uno di livello superiore (spalletti). scegliere pioli invece vuol dire pensare che la situazione non sia complicatissima e che ancora possiamo raggiungere i nostro obiettivi (quarto posto) e costruire già il futuro su questo allenatore, per me di livello non esaltante.
per me era preferibile di gran lunga il primo scenario, anche perchè il secondo nasconde un certo grado di rischio che può andare da conseguenze nefaste o più in piccolo condannare già anche la stagione 2020/21 alla mediocrità.
detto questo ovviamente spero pioli faccia un'ottimo lavoro e anche riuscisse nel miracolo spero comunque che a fine stagione venga cambiato con uno di livello superiore (cosa di cui dubito come ho detto sopra).

ps. la samp invece la vedo comunque messa male, avendo ceduto due dei tre giocatori più forti senza averli rimpiazzati e con il terzo che è molto avanti con l'età


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le voci giornalistiche genovesi dicono che a gattuso hanno offerto 3 milioni netti (compresi i collaboratori) e lui ha rifiutato, mentre ranieri prende molto meno.
> Mi sembra che sostenere che in verità Ranieri era primissima scelta, ma è stato contattato per terzo per "timidezza" sia un pò un arrampicarsi sui vetri.
> 
> La verità è più semplice: ha 68 anni, è stato un grande tecnico, ma è un pensionando, se trovo uno nel pieno della carriera che sia di livello paragonabile prendo quello.



Sicuramente Ranieri non è più un giovane e non gli affiderei un progetto a lungo spettro..ma per traghettare un anno nato malissimo lo avrei scelto..
Il problema non è se Ranieri si o no...il problema è che l'alternativa è Pioli a cui davvero non so cosa possiamo chiedere..


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (11 Ottobre 2019)

L'idea "Ranieri è superiore a Pioli" è roba da football manager. Ranieri ha combinato anche disastri in carriera: non c'è alcuna certezza che prendendolo la squadra renda in un certo modo. La certezza non c'è per nessuno, a parte i top che però pretendono un dato stipendio e un certo mercato e si portano dietro un team ultraprofessionale.
Se dei dirigenti preferiscono un allenatore piuttosto che un altro è per affinità professionale e umana: i nostri evidentemente si trovano bene con Pioli, e non avevano voglia di lavorare con Ranieri.
Pure con la donna delle pulizie devi andarci d'accordo, figurati con il tuo allenatore.


----------



## Shmuk (11 Ottobre 2019)

Sarebbe divertente, però, se Ranieri ci arrivasse davanti...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> [/B]
> 
> Hanno sbagliato su tutta la linea.
> -Spalletti era libero anche in estate e il tentativo andava fatto ad inizio anno;
> ...



Spalletti non é stato preso ad inizio anno perché convinti che il profilo giusto (anche economicamente probabilmente) era Giampaolo.
Se vai su Spalletti e lui vuole venire lo porti a casa, se lui non vuole fare il ricostruttore dal basso non lo,porti a casa
Dalla manciata di milioni (ma non é quello il motivo, é la “scusa”usata da Spalletti) ti fai fermare se significa pagargli lo stipendio che gli devi dare tu e quello che gli deve dare l’Inter. Ci mancava che il Milan si accollasse anche l’8ngaggio dell’Inter, allora si che ci sarebbe stato da arrabbiarsi.
Non ë che fai uscire la voce, la voce esce. Se Spalletti va dall’Inter a chiedere la buonuscita l’Inter mica ha interessi di segretezza.
L’allenatore certo che lo cerchi senza comunicarlo a quello sotto contratto. Tu cosa faresti. Esonero l’allenatore e poi vai in giro a chiedere? E Comunque conta zero.

Hanno sbagliato la scelta di Giampaolo. Punto. Per il resto hanno fatto quello che si doveva fare.

Ma ormai é tutto uno sfogatoio che esula dalla ragione. “Piove, governo ladro” come scrivevo.


----------



## kekkopot (11 Ottobre 2019)

Anche la Samp sceglie meglio di noi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> secondo me è assurdo scegliere pioli tra i due perchè si prospettano due situazioni completamente diverse. scegliere ranieri avrebbe voluto dire rendersi conto che la situazione è difficile quindi prendere un vecchio volpone che ti rimette la situazione in carreggiata fino a fine stagione, evitando conseguenze drammatiche. poi a quel punto vedere come proseguire magari cercando di ingaggiare uno di livello superiore (spalletti). scegliere pioli invece vuol dire pensare che la situazione non sia complicatissima e che ancora possiamo raggiungere i nostro obiettivi (quarto posto) e costruire già il futuro su questo allenatore, per me di livello non esaltante.
> per me era preferibile di gran lunga il primo scenario, anche perchè il secondo nasconde un certo grado di rischio che può andare da conseguenze nefaste o più in piccolo condannare già anche la stagione 2020/21 alla mediocrità.
> detto questo ovviamente spero pioli faccia un'ottimo lavoro e anche riuscisse nel miracolo spero comunque che a fine stagione venga cambiato con uno di livello superiore (cosa di cui dubito come ho detto sopra).
> 
> ps. la samp invece la vedo comunque messa male, avendo ceduto due dei tre giocatori più forti senza averli rimpiazzati e con il terzo che è molto avanti con l'età



Pioli per il 2020\2021 ha una opzione da 1,5 milioni solo se raggiunge le coppe (e giá avrebbe fatto bene). Sai che vincolo!
Se il gioco non va, transi per 1 milione e vai oltre. Se peró va bene puoi anche proseguire il discorso.

Per me Spalletti per il Milan é morto nel momento in cui l’ha rifiutato in questo momento di bisogno,m pretendendo 11 milioni (5 dal mila e 6 dall’Inter) per venire.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Perchè non lo abbiamo chiamato noi Ranieri invece di andare su Pioli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Anche la Samp sceglie meglio di noi



La Samp aveva scelto Pioli, poi Gattuso alla fine non gli é rimasto che Ranieri. 
Al limite puoi dire “che fortuna la Samp! Aveva scelto sbagliato come noi, ma poi gli eventi l’hanno costretta a cuccarsi una soluzione migliore della nostra”


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Spalletti non é stato preso ad inizio anno perché convinti che il profilo giusto (anche economicamente probabilmente) era Giampaolo.*
> Se vai su Spalletti e lui vuole venire lo porti a casa, se lui non vuole fare il ricostruttore dal basso non lo,porti a casa
> Dalla manciata di milioni (ma non é quello il motivo, é la “scusa”usata da Spalletti) ti fai fermare se significa pagargli lo stipendio che gli devi dare tu e quello che gli deve dare l’Inter. Ci mancava che il Milan si accollasse anche l’8ngaggio dell’Inter, allora si che ci sarebbe stato da arrabbiarsi.
> Non ë che fai uscire la voce, la voce esce. Se Spalletti va dall’Inter a chiedere la buonuscita l’Inter mica ha interessi di segretezza.
> ...



Mi è bastato leggere questo.
Evidentemente vediamo il calcio in modo diverso, ci unisce giusto la fede per questi colori.
P.S il milan ha sbagliato a livello economico,tecnico, di tempi , di programmazione, e , non per ultimo , anche a livello umano ed etico.
Non sta bene quello che dici tu, non è corretto che vai alla ricerca di un nuovo allenatore e quello sotto contratto lo capisce guardando il tg o dall'aria che tira.
Non si fa cosi.
Questo forse è l'ultimo dei problemi ma fa capire come questa dirigenza sbagli anche nei modi, prima che nella sostanza.
Ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Perchè non lo abbiamo chiamato noi Ranieri invece di andare su Pioli?



Perché la Samp ha chiamato Pioli invece di andare su Ranieri?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi è bastato leggere questo.
> Evidentemente vediamo il calcio in modo diverso, ci unisce giusto la fede per questi colori.
> P.S il milan ha sbagliato a livello economico,tecnico, di tempi , di programmazione, e , non per ultimo , anche a livello umano ed etico.
> Non sta bene quello che dici tu, non è corretto che vai alla ricerca di un nuovo allenatore e quello sotto contratto lo capisce guardando il tg o dall'aria che tira.
> ...



Ma É chiaro che é stato un errore.
Mi leggi, ma mi interpreti?

Cosa ho scritto? L’errore é stato scegliere Giampaolo invece di Spalletti!

E tu rispondi come se avessi scritto che era giusto scegliere Giampaolo.

Ma fai apposta o scrivo troppo lungo ed é faticoso leggermi?


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma É chiaro che é stato un errore.
> Mi leggi, ma mi interpreti?
> 
> Cosa ho scritto? L’errore é stato scegliere Giampaolo invece di Spalletti!
> ...



Sei tu che ti contraddici : se mettere sotto contratto giampaolo è stato un errore, ne commetti un altro scegliendo pioli??
Ma lo vuoi capire che non è alzando anzichè abbassando il baricentro della squadra( la vera differenza tra pioli e giampaolo è questa alla fin fine) che ne usciamo ma solo cambiando livelllo di allenatore con conseguente cambio di strategie sul mercato???
Il milan ha sbagliato non una , ma due volte!!!
Andava preso spalletti a giugno, andava preso spalletti ora ma non giampaolo a giugno e pioli a ottobre.
Ma è cosi difficile da capire???
A mediocrità aggiungi mediocrità e per di più a stagione iniziata.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Perché la Samp ha chiamato Pioli invece di andare su Ranieri?



Ranieri ha molta più esperienza ed ha allenato squadre di ben altro livello rispetto a Pioli, oltre ad aver vinto qualcosa.
Pioli oltre ad un terzo posto con la Lazio ha collezionato solo esoneri.


----------



## Wildbone (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei tu che ti contraddici : se mettere sotto contratto giampaolo è stato un errore, ne commetti un altro scegliendo pioli??
> Ma lo vuoi capire che non è alzando anzichè abbassando il baricentro della squadra( la vera differenza tra pioli e giampaolo è questa alla fin fine) che ne usciamo ma solo cambiando livelllo di allenatore con conseguente cambio di strategie sul mercato???
> Il milan ha sbagliato non una , ma due volte!!!
> Andava preso spalletti a giugno, andava preso spalletti ora ma non giampaolo a giugno e pioli a ottobre.
> ...



Questa è di fatto la più grande evidenza di incapacità dirigenziale, oltre che di codardia allo stato puro.
Esonerare Giampaolo per prenderne uno dello stesso livello, se non peggio, equivale a vivacchiare, a tirare avanti finché ai piani alti non cominciano a stufarsi del management e ti silurano (Maldini e Boban, intendo). La realtà è che anche questo progetto è, ad oggi, naufragato (o forse non è mai nemmeno cominciato), e ora si cerca di sopravvivere e di tenersi strette poltrone e stipendi.

O prendevano uno TOP o giù di lì (tipo il pluricitato Spalletti), oppure tenevi Giampaolo ed entravi a gamba tesa nelle decisioni tecniche (sempre se davvero volevi un Milan senza Suso, Calha e via discorrendo). Tanto non è che Pioli sia arrivato al Milan con molte libertà e serenità, quindi tanto valeva tenersi Giampaolo e mandare lui al patibolo.

Tornando in-topic: coi mediocri ci tiri su solo progetti da traghettare fino alla stagione successiva, quindi sarebbe stato meglio prendere Ranieri, altro che Pioli il re del nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Ottobre 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma É chiaro che é stato un errore.
> Mi leggi, ma mi interpreti?
> 
> Cosa ho scritto? L’errore é stato scegliere Giampaolo invece di Spalletti!
> ...



Su un eventuale confronto ranieri-pioli avrei preferito il primo oltre per il curriculum anche perchè lo reputo più idoneo come traghettatore.
Parliamo di un uomo maturo che ne ha viste di cotte e di crude e nel nostro spogliatoio pieno di ragazzi e ragazzine (perdonami per il termine ma rende maledettamente l'idea) i suoi modi pacati avrebbero giovato.
Pioli quando la situazione si fa delicata si è dimostrato troppo spesso fragile e vulnerabile, esattamente ciò che a noi ora non serve.
Scusa comunque per i modi accesi, non ti volevo mancare di rispetto o bersagliare ma vedendoti un accanito sostenitore delle scelte di questa dirigenza mi sono scaldato.
Io francamente sono stufo del modus operandi dei nostri dirigenti e credo sarà durissima con pioli.
Non vedo via d'uscita ne soluzione ai nostri problemi.


----------



## Clarenzio (11 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky sport 24, Ranieri avrebbe accettato l'offerta della Sampdoria. Le parti sono più vicine. Nelle prossime ore, tra stasera e domattina, potrebbe arrivare l'annuncio



Vergognoso, loro Ranieri, noi Pioli...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Su un eventuale confronto ranieri-pioli avrei preferito il primo oltre per il curriculum anche perchè lo reputo più idoneo come traghettatore.
> Parliamo di un uomo maturo che ne ha viste di cotte e di crude e nel nostro spogliatoio pieno di ragazzi e ragazzine (perdonami per il termine ma rende maledettamente l'idea) i suoi modi pacati avrebbero giovato.
> Pioli quando la situazione si fa delicata si è dimostrato troppo spesso fragile e vulnerabile, esattamente ciò che a noi ora non serve.
> Scusa comunque per i modi accesi, non ti volevo mancare di rispetto o bersagliare ma vedendoti un accanito sostenitore delle scelte di questa dirigenza mi sono scaldato.
> ...



Guarda, per me sia con Ranieri, che con Pioli sarebbe stata dura a questo punto. Forse con gli stessi a Luglio sarebbe stata un pò meno dura, ma prendere così in corsa la squadra con il clima esplosivo nei confronti di allenatore, giocatori, dirigenza e proprietà è veramente durissimo.
Avrei voluto Spalletti, ma non dopo che ha posto come condizione di ricevere 11 milioni l'anno di cui 6 dall'Inter , ma una volta che l'Inter non li voleva pagare, invece che accontentarsi degli 8 offertigli ha deciso di declinare l'offerta. Se uno non accetta di rilanciarsi con il Milan ricevendo 8 milioni quest anno e altri 10 nei prossimi 2 anni, (al livello di Spalletti), vuol dire che non ci sono le condizioni per iniziare.

Sulla via d'uscita... mah. Io mi aspetto comunque almeno una stagione al livello di gattuso, magari con un gioco migliore di quello visto con GP e giocatori migliori di Chala, Suso e Rodriguez. 

In realtà non ho molte aspettative al momento e sinceramente non so chi possa averne. So che daro un chanche anche a Pioli e lo giudicherò sulla base di ciò che vedrò, sempre tifando forza Milan.


----------



## James Watson (11 Ottobre 2019)

No comment.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Sarebbe divertente, però, se Ranieri ci arrivasse davanti...



Beh, divertente non tanto, visto che arrivando dietro a loro probabilmente sarebbe serie B.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sei tu che ti contraddici : se mettere sotto contratto giampaolo è stato un errore, ne commetti un altro scegliendo pioli??
> Ma lo vuoi capire che non è alzando anzichè abbassando il baricentro della squadra( la vera differenza tra pioli e giampaolo è questa alla fin fine) che ne usciamo ma solo cambiando livelllo di allenatore con conseguente cambio di strategie sul mercato???
> Il milan ha sbagliato non una , ma due volte!!!
> Andava preso spalletti a giugno, andava preso spalletti ora ma non giampaolo a giugno e pioli a ottobre.
> ...


Su questo non ci piove, andava preso Spalletti a giugno, anche perché la spesa per Spalletti sarebbe stata poco più di quella attuale per pagare Pioli e l'allenatore nel pallone. Il fatto è che in molti, sbagliando clamorosamente, approvavamo la scelta di Giampaolo, anche se poi il mercato ha raffreddato gli entusiasmi. 
Io credo che Spalletti senza "garanzie" alla fine non sarebbe venuto anche con la buonuscita che chiedeva.
Speriamo che Pioli faccia il meno male possibile e che sta proprietà per il prossimo anno ci riporti a livelli decenti (mah, non è che ci spero molto)


----------

